# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  The good and Bad of Gun Oil

## hanse

Saw a seemingly well done test on different gun oils and their corrosion protection properties, I will try and put up a link.

Seems the NZArmy has it sorted with the CLP Breakfree as it come in second after a product called CorrX, Rem oil was shite which is a bit sad as I have been using it out of a cleaning kit I have, change is in order.

Whats everybody else think? After watching the link of course. Gun Lubricant Corrosion Tests - The Firearm Blog

----------


## Banana

Comprehensive Corrosion Test: 46 Products Compared | Day At The Range

----------


## carlhurley

frog lube

----------


## Toby

Hoppes #9

----------


## hunter308

For me it is hoppes #9 and gunslick. I still remember as a kid when the old man was cleaning his 303 and the smell of the old youngs 303 wofting through the house used to love that smell the hotwater cupboard was filled with the smell of that gunoil never saw anything with rust on it with that stuff

----------


## cambo

I use Eezox as a protectant and "Bug Juice" as a lube.

----------


## cambo

> Comprehensive Corrosion Test: 46 Products Compared | Day At The Range


Cheers for that link Banana  :Wink: 
Very informative.

----------


## gimp

Hoppes smells nice but it's junk

----------


## Ryan

Always used CLP.

----------


## hanse

I am going to get me a big old bottle of CLP too, before basic I had never heard of it and wondered if it was the goods. Turns out yes.

----------


## Driverman

I make a cleaner ,lube and rust preventer called Eds red (with lanolin version) Is the best stuff Ive used.

----------


## kimjon

Just spent 10 days on Stewart Island and it was a good test for the rifles. Rough seas and a small inflatable boat saw lots of salt water on the rifles... 

The poor old sako's would go bright orange overnight, even after being oiled. The steel they're made from is so prone to rust that no matter what oil was used it really didn't stop the rust. We had hoppes, proshot and Remington oil. We even used cooking oil out of desperation - but it was no better.

However over at the other camp the boys were using innox on their sako's and they had no issues...so although not a comprehensive test, it showed me that good old innox works very well and is available in a can for less than $20.

Kj

----------


## gimp

Eezox is where it's at for rust prevention.

----------


## Spanners

Just remember there is a big difference between a rust preventer and a lubricant. 
Inox might stop you gun rusting in the safe, but in and AR15 for eg you may as well use water as a lube

----------


## raydafish

thanks for posting that banana, most informative, my own observations are that rem oil is a good lube but innox is far better as a protection
cheers

----------


## Bushrash

+1 for Eezox works well have that break free on me shelf personally found the Eezox works better for me

----------


## stumpy

CLP here as well , only because of army days ...... but I also just bought some eezox because the arrogant guy at petone gun shop said I should ..... grumpy old prick

----------


## Beavis

Have used all kinds of crap on my shooters. 3 in 1, WD40, CRC 556, Slip 2000 EWL, Break Free, Hoppes, diesel engine oil, chassis grease... 

Always found WD40 to offer good corrosion protection, shit as a lube, better than nothing as a cleaner. Chassis grease works well in the action of piston guns. Seemed to work ok as as a corrosion barrier. Diesel oil works great in AR's, keeps the carbon fluid. Kroil is good as a bore cleaner, I made the mistake of lubing the bolt on a 700 years ago when I was young and dumb. Stunk for weeks.

----------


## scaggly

After a long time seeking the perfect do it all oil, it I've given up. It seems to depend a bit on the gun, and what you're using it for.  

Nowadays I use boretech for cleaning the bores of all rifles. I usually follow that with Kroil to protect the bore. 

On my old hunting guns, lee-enfields and mausers, I use ballistol a lot for a cleaner/protectant, because it is fine for use on wood and leather.  I don't want to screw my wood/bedding if the wrong oil gets into it. 

On my ARs I use slip2000 to clean the action/parts, CLP to lube bolt, gas rings, springs, pins etc, and lithium grease on the bolt rails.  On my chinese guns I use Ed's red as a cleaner/lube.  On my M305, I also use lithium grease on bolt rails, and roller. 

To me, it seems like the product you use will depend a bit on your rifle and needs.  What works well for one, might not be so great for others.  I've got a box full of other oils/solvents that I've tried over the years, most of them just didn't measure up, or I found something that worked better for me.

----------


## BushHunter

Hoppes #9 and INOX

----------


## scoped

Eezox is really the best. There's a article  on 6mmbr

----------


## Banana



----------


## 10-Ring

> Eezox is really the best. There's a article  on 6mmbr


It only scored average on the tests shown in the link that Banana posted. 

 Frog lube came in the top three - might give it a try.

----------

